# Two rescues needing homes.



## ladysown (May 30, 2015)

LionLop female rabbit. She's a bit wet since she arrived in the middle of a rain storm. She comes with a litter box. Broken chestnut in colour. Doesn't like coming out of her cage, accepted a nail trim well.




Holland Lop Buck. Partially pedigreed. Nice young buck..super easy to work with. Black Magpie.




I ask $20 for rescue rabbits merely to ensure a good home. 
I live near London, Ontario.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 30, 2015)

ray:


----------

